# Looking for Group in Cincinnati or Dayton, Ohio



## Mindbreeze (Aug 8, 2003)

Looking to play D&D 3.x, Shadowrun, or Deadlands.  Among others.  
Please feel free to contact me at : dragon_chanter@yahoo.com

Thanks,

Chris


----------

